# PE Civil - Structural - OCT 2018



## eseket (Oct 29, 2018)

I felt the Breadth part was way difficult than any Practice tests I took. The Structural Depth was alright, except some masonry questions. Whats your take on the exam?


----------



## A.L.B (Oct 30, 2018)

Very difficult. I prefer bridges &amp; concrete. I probably failed since steel &amp; Timber are my weakest topics.


----------



## Rawan (Oct 31, 2018)

A.L.B said:


> Very difficult. I prefer bridges &amp; concrete. I probably failed since steel &amp; Timber are my weakest topics.


I was surprised too by the topics they asked about ! I spent many hours on aashto and prestressed concrete.

if I knew the test will focus on these subjects I would not stress out so much and maybe I would be in better shape !


----------



## Rawan (Oct 31, 2018)

eseket said:


> I felt the Breadth part was way difficult than any Practice tests I took. The Structural Depth was alright, except some masonry questions. Whats your take on the exam?


I agree with you , breadth was not easy at all , but for me I did better in breadth that depth , unfortunately i was not prepared enough in the topics they asked about   ......i really wish I pass but If not I would have to retake it in April


----------



## eseket (Oct 31, 2018)

Rawan said:


> I agree with you , breadth was not easy at all , but for me I did better in breadth that depth , unfortunately i was not prepared enough in the topics they asked about   ......i really wish I pass but If not I would have to retake it in April


Its good you did better in the AM part. From the people I talk so far, it seems most of us bombed it the AM portion. I work on Bridges and I was so disappointed that there was no even a single question related to Bridge. It seems the PE structural is geared toward buildings. I hope we pass it this time !


----------



## Rawan (Oct 31, 2018)

eseket said:


> Its good you did better in the AM part. From the people I talk so far, it seems most of us bombed it the AM portion. I work on Bridges and I was so disappointed that there was no even a single question related to Bridge. It seems the PE structural is geared toward buildings. I hope we pass it this time !


I hope that too ! 

Trust me if I knew the depth exam will be this way I would definitely pass , the problem is that I was so scared from the bridges and diaphragms and that makes be sooo stressed and discouraged to study harder , but when I saw the exam I was so disappointed because it covered other topics and in the same time there was a bigger hope to pass if I did not stress out about the bridges and just focused on buildings ! 

I hope we pass ! Good luck


----------



## GrizzlyB (Nov 5, 2018)

I took the Structural exam and have to agree that the morning portion was surprisingly difficult.  I ended up running out of time and had to flat out guess on 4 or 5 of them.  I was misled by the relative ease of the NCEES practice exam.  I thought they asked questions in weird ways and I had several problems where I could eliminate 2 answers but then could see either of the remaining 2 as being partially right and/or wrong!  I felt confident about all the structural questions, give or take a couple, since it's my background.  Maybe I did just enough though..we shall see!  Good luck to all!


----------

